# What Kibble are you feeding your Vizsla? How old?



## chuckNashley

Hi Everyone,

I'm curious as to what brand of kibble people are feeding their Vizslas.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pineapple Princess

We feed our 8-month old Orijen. We switched after Proctor & Gamble bought Innova.

It's gone well so far. She definitely seems to like the taste better.

She gets compliments on her coat constantly.


----------



## Mischa

About 3 weeks ago, Mischa had a UTI that we were treating with antibiotics. On the second last day of her medication, she peed blood again and we had to put her on stronger antibiotics. Apparently with the growth spurt, the original dose was not strong enough. I read up on UTIs and the impact of high-grain content food. At the time, she was on Fromm puppy formula - which I've learned, is really high in grain and not enough protein.

We have her on Acana Grasslands now and really happy with it:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=2256&cat=3

We considered Orijen but at 4 and a half months, it's too high in protein for our puppy.


----------



## sniper john

Blue Buffalo, 5 years.


----------



## Sahara

Blue Buffalo 1 &1/2 years.


----------



## kelevra

Does anybody know if you can get Blue Buffalo in the UK?


----------



## cooper

I am feeding Orijen(6 Fish).
I was feeding Natural variety Instinct.
If we were lucky we could get cooper to eat 2 out of the 4 cups a day he should of had.

He loves orijen, he now lets me know when it is time to eat by bringing me his bowl.


----------



## Dubyajay

Charlie is eating Orijen 6 Fish. He's 5 months old this week, and a finicky eater so we leave the bowl down all day long for him.
He started on Eukanuba (Breader), then when we got him we weaned him onto Merricks' Puppy Plate, then tried Arcana, then decided to try Orijen (mainly to see if he really liked one rather than the other).

Nothing has seemed to work as he seems to have an odd eating schedule (he likes to eat like me before bedtime).


----------



## sarahaf

We are not fussy about natural versus conventional foods, so she gets a variety--sometimes she gets the run of the mill "moist n meaty," (nothing special but she loves it), sometimes evo. We add some wet food to the kibble to make it tastier for her (again, various brands, including pedigree, evo, cesar). Rosie's a year old and healthy as a horse (except a bit overweight, but we've reduced and she looks to be losing the weight).


----------



## scooby

We feed Scooby Royal Canin and he's done well on it, we always add some chicken, rice, mince or left over veg for variety


----------



## kasznea

You are what you eat!

Luna, 9 months, is eating Acana, a Canadian brand. She is doing great! Her diet is supplemented by the occasional raw eggs, and beef rib, fresh fruits and vegetables, well as by cooked food, such as rice, and salmon.

Acana prides itself on consisting of all local, Alberta ingredients, and no grains (soy, corn, wheat, etc.). Canadian beef contains no growthhormones. Also, it is incredibly reassuring for us to know that there are NO INGREDIENTS IN IT FROM TOXIC CHINA. 
We recently run into Luna's litter mate. Her coat was dull, she was more ribby than you'd ever like on a vizsla. Her diet is/was Science Diet, the standard pet food sold in vet's offices. A shame.


----------



## treetops1974

Rio has been on Orijen since we brought him home from the breeder 1.9 years ago. Just switched him to the 6 fish formula. A great kibble and great Canadian product.


----------



## sarahaf

I got another rec for orijen, we may see if Rosie likes it. She does like her Evo fish. I want to talk to the vet though because we need to check on what we need to be looking for in terms of fat and fiber percentages for Rosie's weight loss goal.


----------



## barrel browner

My Purdey girl is on James Welbeloved (UK) and doin great abit of pasta or rice added and and she's well happy.. Her coat and general health A1
BB


----------



## Dubyajay

We just bought the Orijen Regional Red product and Charlie absolutely loves this stuff. I'll keep y'all informed to see how it affects him long-term.


----------



## chino777

Chino is on eagle pack holistic select, it's only as a supplement to her barf but she seems to like it and it doesn't seem to mess up her diet so we will keep using it


----------



## jakersmomma

Jake is on Orijen Puppy and does well on it. I have always had to add something in his food to entice him to eat it. Recently, I started adding a little bit of Wellness Dog Topper (or something like that) comes in beef, chicken, turkey, lamb, salmon (he does NOT care for the Salmon, hmm...me either) This is working out very well, a can usually lasts for about 2-3 days. 

He keeps getting little bumps on his skin for some reason, but I'm sure it's the human scraps he's getting. We are going to cut out the human food and see if it goes away.


----------



## alomb1971

Origen Adult in AM feeding raw chicken, veggie, and fruit in PM feeding. 1 year 9 month old male.


----------



## Reggie21

We've been feeding Taste of the Wild for the last 5 months or so and he really likes it. It helped to put a little bit of weight on him, but he's had really bad gas and quite a few soft stools so I just recently decided to try Nature's Variety Prairie. It has less protein so I'm hoping this will help with the gas, it's horrible!


----------

